# Suche 1440p Gaming Monitor mit 144hz und low input lag (27')



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (2. April 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen, hoffe Ihr seid alle gesund.

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Monitor mit ca. 27 Zoll und 144Hz und einem möglichst geringen Input Lag, da ich einige Shooter spiele.
Preislich sollte er wennmöglich nicht 400-450€ überschreiten. Momentan habe ich auf dem Radar: den MSI Optix MAG271CQR und den ASUS TUF Gaming VG27WQ. 
Derzeit besitze ich einen Samsung U28E690D der nur 60hz besitzt.




Grüße SchniSchnaSchnappi


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. April 2020)

Ich würde da eher den Asus VG27AQ empfehlen, weil er mit IPS-Panel viel weniger Schlieren hat als das VA-Panel des WQ. Außerdem hat der AQ einen unerreicht niedrigen Input Lag unter einem Frame.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (2. April 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher den Asus VG27AQ empfehlen, weil er mit IPS-Panel viel weniger Schlieren hat als das VA-Panel des WQ. Außerdem hat der AQ einen unerreicht niedrigen Input Lag unter einem Frame.



Vielen Dank Manu!
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es auch noch einen Asus VG27BQ gibt, unterscheiden sich diese drei Modelle nur durch verschiedene Panels?
Zudem frage ich mich auch ob man am Asus VG27AQ (oder einem der anderen Asus Modellen) der einen DP 1.2 Anschluss besitzt auch HDR Inhalte übertragen kann. Geht dies nicht erst ab DP 1.4, wäre ich somit nicht in der Lage HDR Inhalte in Spielen oder Filmen etc. zu nutzen per DP-Kabel?

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. April 2020)

Das 400er HDR kannst du vergessen. Davon abgesehen, geht das auch per DP 1.2. Und ja, der VG27BQ hat ein TN-Panel. Halte den AQ trotzdem für den besten der drei.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (2. April 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Das 400er HDR kannst du vergessen. Davon abgesehen, geht das auch per DP 1.2. Und ja, der VG27BQ hat ein TN-Panel. Halte den AQ trotzdem für den besten der drei.



Ok Danke nochmals 

Was hälst du vom erwähnten MSI Optix MAG271CQR? Curved Monitore reizen mich derzeit schon und dieses MSI Modell scheint günstig (350€) und evt. preiswert zu sein oder? Hast du Alternativ noch Empfehlungen für 1440p 144hz Curved Monitore mit kurzem input lag unter 500€?

Grüße


----------



## Alucard164 (2. April 2020)

da bedanke ich mich beim Schnappi mal weil ich dadurch keinen eigenen Beitrag schreiben muss 

da ich zurzeit noch auf 24" 1080p FHD 60hz unterwegs bin und eher Allround-User bin, ist die Auswahl nochmal schwerer...
Curved wäre nice, aber bei einem Sitzabstand von 80-90cm


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (2. April 2020)

Alucard164 schrieb:


> da bedanke ich mich beim Schnappi mal weil ich dadurch keinen eigenen Beitrag schreiben muss
> 
> da ich zurzeit noch auf 24" 1080p FHD 60hz unterwegs bin und eher Allround-User bin, ist die Auswahl nochmal schwerer...
> Curved wäre nice, aber bei einem Sitzabstand von 80-90cm



Haha das passt ja perfekt  
Momentan habe ich folgende Curved Modelle auf dem Schirm (alle VA Panels und 27 Zoll): 
- MSI Optix MAG271CQR (350€)
- GigaByte Aorus CV27Q (470€)
- AOC Agon AG273QCX (430€)

Die PCGH Testnoten aller Modelle sind zwischen 1,65 und 1,81


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2020)

Sind halt alles VA, wenn du mit deren Eigenheiten klar kommst, dann nehmen die sich nicht viel.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (3. April 2020)

Wird wahrscheinlich der MSI 27" Monitor Optix MAG272CQR, eine neuere Version des MSI Optix MAG271CQR, mit 165Hz statts 144 und einer Stärkeren Krümmung von 1500R, als auch bessere Farbdarstellung


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Bessere Farbdarstellung?
Aber nicht durch Marketing HDR Ready, oder?


----------



## Alucard164 (3. April 2020)

Manu hat eigentlich völlig recht...

der Asus bietet technisch alles was nötig ist.

ich hab mich grade dabei erwischt bei Monitoren Hersteller-Fanboy von Samsung zu sein, aber das wird oberhalb von 1080p 
schon lächerlich, sofern man Panel etc. mit in die Argumente nimmt.

MSI hatte ich auch im Auge, nur gefällt mir in dem Preissegment die Technik nicht.
ich bin mehr als 20 Jahre auf 1080p geblieben, Curved ist für mich unnötig (weil kein Shooterspieler PVP)


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Oder man nimmt den Acer XF270HUA, hat einen ebenso schnellen Monitor und spart sich die über 100€ die der Asus mehr kostet.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (3. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bessere Farbdarstellung?
> Aber nicht durch Marketing HDR Ready, oder?



Nein  das kann man ja vollkommen vergessen.
Bin gerade am zweifeln (mit meinem kürzlich entflammten Curved Screen Enthusiasmus), da viele Stimmen meinen ein Curved Monitor bei 27 Zoll weniger 'Sinn' macht. Gibt es bei Curve Modellen technische Nachteile ggü. flachen Monitoren?


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Ja, aber nicht beim zocken.
Man muss es halt mögen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. April 2020)

Beim Acer XF270HUA spart man sich aber auch ELMB Sync und einen noch niedrigeren Input Lag. Er sprach von Shooter, daher wäre beides von Vorteil.

Aber es stimmt insofern, dass ich auch eher den XF270HUA empfehlen würde als die günstigen VA-Panels, wenn Shooter gezockt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Der Acer hat bei 144Hz nen Inputlag von 1ms laut Grafik und 0,2ms laut Fließtext im Test von Prad, wie viel schneller solls denn sein?
Der Inputlag der Beiden liegt gleichauf, wobei Prad und tftcentral unterschiedlich messen und rtings wieder anders.
Wenn einem ELMB Sync natürlich wichtig ist und man dafür über 100€ ausgaben will, bitte sehr.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (3. April 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Beim Acer XF270HUA spart man sich aber auch ELMB Sync und einen noch niedrigeren Input Lag. Er sprach von Shooter, daher wäre beides von Vorteil.
> 
> Aber es stimmt insofern, dass ich auch eher den XF270HUA empfehlen würde als die günstigen VA-Panels, wenn Shooter gezockt werden.



Kurze Frage zum Panel vom MSI MAG272CQR dieser soll ja ein Samsung VA Panel haben, im Gegensatz zum Vorgängermodell MAG271CQR. 
Konnte keine Tests zum MAG272CQR, erlaubt dieses Samsung VA Panel denn auch einen kürzeren Input Lag (zumindest verglichen zum Vorgängermodell oder meinem aktuellen Monitor dem Samsung U28E590D)?

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Von wem soll das denn sein und wo hast du die Information her?
Wüsste nicht, dass ein anderer Hersteller ein WQHD VA Panel mit den Spezifikationen im Angebot hat.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (3. April 2020)

MSI Optix MAG272CQR monitor review: Curved QHD gaming goodness with high-end specs | Windows Central


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage. 
Wo steht da, dass der 271QCR kein SVA Panel hatte?
Und wie genau definierst du Inputlag?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. April 2020)

SchniSchnaSchnappi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Panel vom MSI MAG272CQR dieser soll ja ein Samsung VA Panel haben, im Gegensatz zum Vorgängermodell MAG271CQR.
> Konnte keine Tests zum MAG272CQR, erlaubt dieses Samsung VA Panel denn auch einen kürzeren Input Lag (zumindest verglichen zum Vorgängermodell oder meinem aktuellen Monitor dem Samsung U28E590D)?
> 
> Grüße



Meist ist der Scaler für den Input Lag verantwortlich und nicht unbedingt das Panel, von der Bildwiederholrate mal abgesehen. Kurzum: Der Lag ist bei fast jedem Monitor niedrig genug für Shooter und ich würde meine Kaufentscheidung nicht von einem irgendwo gemessenen Wert abhängig machen, der sich selbst bei gleicher Messmethode nur um wenige, irrelevante(!) Millisekunden unterscheidet.  Vom MAG272CQR gibt es zumindest bei Prad einen Test und er sieht ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (3. April 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Meist ist der Scaler für den Input Lag verantwortlich und nicht unbedingt das Panel, von der Bildwiederholrate mal abgesehen. Kurzum: Der Lag ist bei fast jedem Monitor niedrig genug für Shooter und ich würde meine Kaufentscheidung nicht von einem irgendwo gemessenen Wert abhängig machen, der sich selbst bei gleicher Messmethode nur um wenige, irrelevante(!) Millisekunden unterscheidet.  Vom MAG272CQR gibt es zumindest bei Prad einen Test und er sieht ganz brauchbar aus.



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 
Werde wohl vermutlich den von euch getesteten MSI MAG271CQR (350€) oder den MSI MAG272CQR (400€) mir zulegen, da ich nicht allzuviel ausgeben möchte und gerne mal einen Curved Monitor ausprobieren möchte.

Grüße Schnappi


----------



## Mustang96 (4. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht beim zocken.
> Man muss es halt mögen.



Blöd gefragt, wo hat denn solch ein Curved Monitor seine Nachteile? Also in welchen bereichen z.B.
Bin ehrlich, ich spiele gerade schon irgendwo mit dem Gedanken mir auch mal nen Curved zuzulegen,

Also entweder auch den 
MSI MAG271CQR oder
AOC CQ27G2U/BK

oder aber doch ein non curved und im Moment irgendwie auch doch mein Favorit
der HP x27i 

Kosten alle um den selben dreh aber so wirklich weiß ich nicht weiter auch wenn ich mich wie gesagt doch schon zum HP "hingezogen" fühle...


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2020)

Überall wo du auf gerade Linien angewiesen bist, also beim Arbeiten.


----------



## Mustang96 (4. April 2020)

Arbeiten würde ich jetzt nicht mal wirklich unbedingt mit ihm außer eben Fotos bearbeiten, das dafür halt ganz ganz sicher. Da stelle ich mir halt z.B. das gerade ausrichten von so nem Foto
"schwer" vor mit so nem Curved Monitor...deswegen bin ich da halt mittlerweile wieder etwas von weg und eher beim HP x27i oder halt beim AOC Q27G2U...wobei ich dann glaube dass der HP da vielleicht
doch die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (4. April 2020)

Mustang96 schrieb:


> Blöd gefragt, wo hat denn solch ein Curved Monitor seine Nachteile? Also in welchen bereichen z.B.
> Bin ehrlich, ich spiele gerade schon irgendwo mit dem Gedanken mir auch mal nen Curved zuzulegen,
> 
> Also entweder auch den
> ...



Hatte den von dir erwähnten AOC noch nicht auf dem Schirm, der schaut doch auch ganz okay aus. Hat auch eine stärkere Krümmung 1500R als der MSI mit 1800R. Mag vielleicht sinnvoller sein bei Spielen,  die stärkere Krümmung (?)


----------

